# How available now works



## Mikevol (Nov 21, 2020)

On the app of FLEX if I set available now do I have to go to the WHOLEFOOD STORE to wait for a block? Or I just way at my house because I don’t get many blocks but at the store I see lot of people picking up any body knows than you


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You can wait at home, thus spending more time watching TV or playing XBox, or maybe even picking up an English 101 book to study. 
Welcome to UP.net


----------



## Mikevol (Nov 21, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> You can wait at home, thus spending more time watching TV or playing XBox, or maybe even picking up an English 101 book to study.
> Welcome to UP.net





Uber's Guber said:


> You can wait at home, thus spending more time watching TV or playing XBox, or maybe even picking up an English 101 book to study.
> Welcome to UP.net


Sorry neither watching tv or burning my brains is on my schedule, is a different scenario I don't think you would know much about, if you want to be helpful like many other people on this forum is, thank you if not just KEEP playing with your Exbox


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alot of the people you see picking up were on reserved blocks, I might get one or 2 a week but not usually that many.

If you have available now on it helps to be closer to the store, but amazon doesn't want you hanging out at the store, like they are doing in some places.

I don't fight over these because there's just too much competition for these blocks and too hard to get them daily.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I received one of these while parked 2 minutes from Whole Foods. You can read about it in another thread "dreaded condo complex". 
I assume they are a result of someone not showing up for their block.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I read somewhere (pretty sure it was written by Amazon) that if you have “Available Now” on, you are expected to arrive within 15 minutes of getting deliveries assigned to you. Don’t know how strictly they enforce that or if there is an extra 5 minutes like there is when arriving for shifts.


----------

